# new cage.... about time!



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

I had wanted to make a grotto style cage for the boys. I did start it but i cant for anything find wire that is not galvanized. I live in a country farming town, not a big selection. (and i work at home depot :roll: ) 

I bought the boys after going in to the store with it in mind to get another hamster.... but they were all nasty little finger biting rodents... lol.... and these cute little rat boys were just to sweet, so i have been keeping them in the old hamster cages, two attached with a tube. but they got to big to fit in the tubes and i decided that i just could not hold off any longer to keep looking for good wire. so i went out and got this.... the rat calculator says it can hold 7 rats!!! i think its just right for my two boys. (but i was thinking that a fawn or black boy would be nice to go with my two black and white hooded. 8) )


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* Nice cage!!! that is awesome! I love the tunnles and levels you set up. *


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Woah! Bet the boys are loving it!

A word about the snack shack, those get nasty really fast and are mostly made out of alfalfa which is not digestible at all to rats. So yeah, might want to keep an eye out on that and make sure it doesn't mold/melt/get nasty with urine. I would suggest plastic igloos and hanging wood chews instead!


----------



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

yea, i took that thing out today, it was just way to small and they both wanted to be in it at the same time.... it was also turning their fur red. really gross! (they never chewed on it)


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the cage! Superpet cages are really good for first time rat owners . Now you'll have the fun of resisting GGMR (welcome to the club!).

reachthestars (who has 4 girls in a cage that can fit 12 :lol


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice cage.


----------



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

ok, small cage update.... ray got out last night!!! its ok, i found him right away. he managed to get out of the new cage (leaving his little brother behind) and get on top of my desk and into his old cage. i have no idea how he got on my desk it is 3 feet off the floor and i dont have anything near it. the old cage still had a towel and bedding in it from yesterday. i knew they could get out of the bars so i put it on the floor just in case but they did not get out and did not look like they wanted to......that just shows me, im going to get window screening at work tonight.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

if you work at home depot, i KNOW i've found pvc-coated 1/2" hardware cloth there before. it comes in a roll in the same aisle as chicken wire, for about $8. it's green and kind of smells funny, but it works wonders. i use it to make extra levels and ramps in the birdcage my rats live in.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Awesome cage! I have a large superpet cage too, and it takes a while for the little buggers to grow up enough not to fit through the bars. lol But even my smallest girlies have grown to fit in it, so it shouldn't be long for your boys.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

The new cage I'm getting is either very similar or the exact same as this one....I can't get a gigantic cage right now and this one one I'm getting was on sale at a pretty good price....ebay had the same cage and it was $20 more. I think it is supposed to be for ferrets but I've heard of many rat owners who use ferret cages...I can't wait to get mine....and obviously I love your cage!


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

great cage, very spacious! like the colors as well


----------



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks... i have not had another escape! i just decided to put a blanket over them at night, like you do for birds. they are happy with that. they are growing so fast and he had to squeeze his fat but btwn the bars last week, i have not even seen them testing to see if they can get through the last few nights. lately at night i just wheel it up to the couch put a blanket over the couch and let them run around while i am watching tv or on the laptop. lil spaz just loves the laptop, he wont stay off of it!


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

I really like those cages, i think they're adorable and if i didn't have the little ones i have i'd probably get one.... =) CUTE


----------

